# Otter Outdoors Final Attack layout boats?



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

I've been looking at this layout boat for my son. It will never have any kind of a motor,(it will be pulled behind my 4 Rivers layout boat to out the hunting spot) Any feed back ? Anything better in the price range?

http://www.mackspw.com/Item--i-OTT82S


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

I know a couple guys that have them. They like them. No first hand info, hope that helps.Jim


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 22, 2014)

I have an otter phantom. I've used a final attack and I like the phantom better.


----------



## MSinykin (Mar 2, 2008)

I have the stealth and love it. I have towed it as well.


----------



## Blueline (Apr 12, 2011)

I also have an Otter Stealth. I have the 2000 model, even though the 1200 and 2000 hulls seem identical.

I like everything about the Stealth besides two issues...The skiff does not track(go straight) nearly as well as traditional skiffs with shallow-v hulls. I guess this is the trade off that you get when you want more stability. The hull of the Stealth makes it VERY stable. In addition, this skiff is quite heavy.

Regarding the Final Attack boats...I have two hunting partners that have them. They both like them, and agree that as simply a layout boat for marshes they work very well. I don't think you would want to paddle the Final Attack long distances as it would probably be a chore. Like you mentioned, if it is going to be towed behind your main boat I think it would work well for the application as a layout boat for your son.


----------

